# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Dsactiver un JButton

## Atharendil

Bonjour,

je cre une interface graphique pour un jeu de Monopoly et j'aimerais qu' certains moments et pour certains joueurs, des boutons soient accessibles et d'autres inaccessibles.

Je n'ai pas trouv de mthode pour les dsactiver et ractiver (j'ai essay disable() et invalidate() mais ces deux mthodes doivent avoir une autre fonction).

Existe-t-il un moyen d'empcher l'utilisateur de pouvoir cliquer sur un bouton (ou plutt d'empcher l'action lie au bouton de se raliser) ?

----------


## Psykorel

salut,

essaie : 


```

```

A+  8)

----------


## Atharendil

Merci mais a ne fonctionne pas mieux   ::?:  

Je travaille sous Eclipse et lorsque je tape ce code, il le barre avec un message d'erreur "The method enable(boolean) from the type JComponent is deprecated" et le bouton reste toujours utilisable.

----------


## Psykorel

Exact.
Alors ce que tu peux faire c'est rendre ton bouton visible et invisible par la mthode setVisible(boolean);

A +

----------


## Atharendil

C'est exactement ce qu'il fallait, a passe sans problme cette fois-ci. Merci   ::D:

----------


## Gfx

La methode est setEnabled(false)

----------


## Psykorel

merci Gfx

----------


## Atharendil

Merci  toi aussi Gfx, les deux mthodes marchent mais j'ai une prfrence pour le setEnabled qui laisse le bouton visible   ::wink::

----------


## komando

si dans ton interface, plusieurs composants exactement la meme action, (par exemple un bouton, un item dans un menu) tu peux creer une Action


```

```

ensuite associer, cette action aton item et ton bouton
les avantages:
- le code de l'action dans un seul endroit
- si tu veux desactiver l'action : action.setEnabled(false); le bouton ET item seront desactivs
- tu peux meme associer une icone, ... a ton action
Cependant, j'ai lu quelque part que utilser des actions n'est pas trs recommand: peut etre pour des histoires de perfs , je ne sais pas trop

----------


## Gfx

Pas recommande d'utiliser des Actions ? Au contraire ! En tout cas l'equipe Swing te dit de les utiliser :p

----------


## komando

ok merci Gfx,
je suis rassur, je ne rappelle plus ou est ce que j'ai lu a
je trouvais que c'tait frustrant de se passer d'une telle classe

----------


## Atharendil

C'est bon  savoir merci, mais je n'ai aucun item qui excute la mme action qu'un autre ^^

----------


## tigroutibougala

bonjour,

j'ai un jeu de morpion  faire en projet java.
j'ai fait une classe "mode 2 joueurs" qui consiste comme son nom l'indique  jouer  2.
pour l'instant, j'ai pu associer un bouton (avec un symbole dessus: par exemple une croix, une toile...)  un joueur. ainsi, quand je clique sur un des bouton, joueur 1 ou joueur 2 s'affiche dans un JLabel.
mais maintenant, il faudrait que je puisse mmoriser  quel joueur est associ chaque bouton, et que je puisse alterner joueur 1/ joueur 2 pour que chaque joueur puisse jouer l'un aprs l'autre. voila o je suis bloqu!!!

ah! j'ai oubli de prciser que ma "grille" de jeu sont 9 boutons, je ne sais pas si a a une importance mais vu que tous les exemples sur internet sont avec des tableaux...

merci d'avance

----------

